# Does anyone know about a TeLeReX Auto 3x Converter Made In Japan



## w3ace (Mar 31, 2014)

Thanks in advance for reading my post. I won a lot of vintage lenses in an auction that had some beautiful Hasselblad equipment in it. 

One item I cannot identify, is a TeLeRex Lense. I cannot find anything about it online. Anyone heard of it?


----------



## tirediron (Mar 31, 2014)

No, but the design looks vaguely Pentax/Takumar.  I'm guessing an inexpensive, rebranded multiplier from the 70s.


----------

